# WTF????



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

I was checking out Super Chevy and this popped up. Really? why ruin a bad ass ride with those on it? I have heard that it was the real deal to being Photoshopped. Regardless, it's a damn crying shame seeing that. IMO :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

Fool shoulda put La wires on it instead


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

gm ruined the camero lets keep donks out of dis


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:barf:


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

they re-invented the spinner again, so they had to re-invent a car to fit them. would you rather it was a 61 impala with donk rims on it?


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

mtdawg said:


> View attachment 421436
> 
> 
> I was checking out Super Chevy and this popped up. Really? why ruin a bad ass ride with those on it? I have heard that it was the real deal to being Photoshopped. Regardless, it's a damn crying shame seeing that. IMO :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


Funny, because there's at least one ****** at Super Chevy that talks shit about lowriders...but I guess he likes that fugly garbage. 


AKA, fuck big wheels and super chevy.


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

Thats VERY poorly Photoshopped:barf:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> they re-invented the spinner again, so they had to re-invent a car to fit them. would you rather it was a 61 impala with donk rims on it?


The owner is on here and is currently building a 57, hope he doesn't try this again.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

Hialeah56 said:


> The owner is on here and is currently building a 57, hope he doesn't try this again.


goddamn vertical scope i want my goddamn :facepalm: smiley


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

Jack Bauer said:


> Funny, because there's at least one ****** at Super Chevy that talks shit about lowriders...but I guess he likes that fugly garbage.
> 
> 
> AKA, fuck big wheels and super chevy.


tell the CTU im putting u up 4 a promotion


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> they re-invented the spinner again, so they had to re-invent a car to fit them. would you rather it was a 61 impala with donk rims on it?



Whatta waste of a 61 bubble top :thumbsdown:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i was getting my balls busted by that guy a few years ago, and wen he posted that shit all i could do was laugh


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

englewoods :uh:


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

mtdawg said:


> *I was checking out Super Chevy.............................* :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


I lost interest already!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

SupremePA said:


> I lost interest already!


:roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

mtdawg said:


> View attachment 421436
> 
> 
> I was checking out Super Chevy and this popped up. Really? * why ruin a bad ass ride* with those on it? I have heard that it was the real deal to being Photoshopped. Regardless, it's a damn crying shame seeing that. IMO :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


nothing special about a RWD malibu with a v8


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

mtdawg said:


> View attachment 421436
> 
> 
> I was checking out Super Chevy and this popped up. Really? why ruin a bad ass ride with those on it? I have heard that it was the real deal to being Photoshopped. Regardless, it's a damn crying shame seeing that. IMO :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


Thers one on 26 here in nc. Sits high. And a Malibu on 28. Both look like Toyota trucks. Lifted! Just bad!


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

Fucking trash!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Charger_on_22's said:


> Fucking trash!


:werd:


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

dameon said:


> gm ruined the camero lets keep donks out of dis


Donks look stupid period.


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

slap some 13"s on that bubble and folks would be saying nice lockup.


----------



## mtdawg (Mar 25, 2009)

SupremePA said:


> I lost interest already!


:rofl: I very rarely go there, TBH. Was browsing for shits and grins and saw that damn thing.


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Both of those cars look ridiculous.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

i think the cars hard but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Cali Way said:


> i think the cars hard but that's just my opinion.


x2 i think lowriders hold some kind of resentment towards donks otherwise topics like this wouldnt exist on LIL


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

it has a motorized screen that pops up from back seat, its got tons of work done to it.


----------

